# Question about contest..



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

*Ok, I'm curious to know if Robin and Philip are judging the entries at the end of the year or judging at the end of September, which is it?*


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

At the end of September. I don't know who's judging, though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Philip is judging, I'm staying out of it because I'm a forum member. And it will end Sept 28th? Is that what he said? Then there will a grand prize at the end of the year for those that won during the preceding months.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Philip is judging, I'm staying out of it because I'm a forum member. And it will end Sept 28th? Is that what he said? Then there will a grand prize at the end of the year for those that won during the preceding months.


What prize?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Philip is judging, I'm staying out of it because I'm a forum member. And it will end Sept 28th? Is that what he said? Then there will a grand prize at the end of the year for those that one during the preceding months.


Thanks, I see now. We are posting though thru October, November and December, Correct? I just didn't want to get confused here, sorry if I'm pestering ya'll..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A gift card.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Thanks, I see now. We are posting though thru October, November and December, Correct? I just didn't want to get confused here, sorry if I'm pestering ya'll..


Someone's got to ask. I've never been involved in anything like this so I'm learning with you all.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> What prize?


Wow, a gift card!?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Someone's got to ask. I've never been involved in anything like this so I'm learning with you all.


Oh ok, sorry for the bothering..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> A gift card.


oh wow what type of gift card?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

also did this contest start Cause i posted about the july photo contest before.?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Oh ok, sorry for the bothering..


Read again what I said. You're not bothering. If no one asks then how am I going to know what you need to know? Understand that round about circle thing?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Read again what I said. You're not bothering. If no one asks then how am I going to know what you need to know? Understand that round about circle thing?


I dont get bothered easily


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Read again what I said. You're not bothering. If no one asks then how am I going to know what you need to know? Understand that round about circle thing?


Yep, thanks!


----------

